# Good quiet studio fan?



## chillbot (Apr 15, 2017)

Anyone have a fan they like for their studio? I'm looking for one just to circulate air, not necessarily blow air directly on me. Mine is too loud, it bugs me. Everything I've tried is too noisy, my studio is otherwise dead silent (all computers are in a separate room) but without a fan it tends to feel stuffy.

Tons of "quiet fans" out there and fans with "silent mode" and whatnot. But then does it actually circulate any air? Looking for first-hand recommendations if anyone has one...

Thanks!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 15, 2017)

I used to think that those bladeless fans were silent. Boy was I wrong.

The only silent fans that I know of are the Noctua but you'd need quite a few to get any really circulation in the room.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 15, 2017)

Chill, If you do not have the structure for a ceiling fan, The extra tall Lasko tower fan at Sam's Club is quiet on medium and rotate. Along with one in the studio we also have another in the bedroom to help us sleep. In the summer it also helps distribute the air conditioning.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 15, 2017)

i have the small lasko. very quiet


----------



## TekNoir (Apr 15, 2017)

I use a Vornado 660 air-circulator. It's the quietest I've found and actually circulates the air instead of blowing air into my microphone. This plus water-cooling my systems reduced the ambient sound level drastically in my studio.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 15, 2017)

OK thanks... the Lasko and Vornado are in my amazon cart, will probably order one. I think the Vornado is what I am looking for and the reviews are very good.


----------

